# auratus lost its dark color?



## cichbilly (Oct 16, 2010)

ive had an auratus in my 55gal with other cichlids for over 3 months now ... it turned very dark (brown/black) and i understand that after researching ... but now its become pale/blue ... almost no color but i can still see the stripes on its sides as white ... almost looks stressed but still eats with the others and seems fine? any ideas? 

loss of dominance? maybe was a dominate female now sub dominate? 

any help guys?


----------

